# Private plates naf?



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Think private plates are a marmite thing but I've been looking at a few for the GT-R ; what's your opinion fellas ?

YEH 80Y - £17.5k
TH15 GTR - £9.6k
HE10 GTR - £3.3k
R35 GTR - £85k (!!)
GTR 130Y - £17.5k
51OW - £30k
B1SEP - (I already own this but not sure if it's good enough )
69ER - already own this but the Mrs wants it kept on the porker

Anyone know of other good plates for sale ?




I kinda like "51OW" and sure the price will come down with some haggling !


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I think all of them plates are way over priced but it all comes down to the individual an what they would willing to pay for a plate.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I got V6 NSS for sale £500


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Private plates are very personal.

Most of them look a bit crap to anyone other than the owner/buyer that thinks they look cool.
If I'd paid for a cheap naff plate I'd want to justify the purchase too.

The decent ones are the ageless ones or things that clearly spell something without daft spacing or cocking about with letters.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't go wrong with XX for initials, then year of car, then GTR in my opinion.

XX16 GTR


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought about a GTR plate but figured that as there are badges front and rear that say the same it was a little OTT.

So for my GTR I bought R25 DHM to sit alongside my 350z which has R5 DHM (which was a birthday present from my ex many years ago).

David


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Sustanon250 said:


> Think private plates are a marmite thing but I've been looking at a few for the GT-R ; what's your opinion fellas ?
> 
> YEH 80Y - £17.5k
> TH15 GTR - £9.6k
> ...


Eat clen and tren hard


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

R35 GTR was 6K back in the day....

I like my plate as only nerds knows what it means


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Robbie J said:


> R35 GTR was 6K back in the day....
> 
> I like my plate as only nerds knows what it means


It's the way plates have gone.
I bought TES1A two years ago and recently sold it on for a lot more.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

There's a Merc E-class round my way that has plate F1 LOL. Wonder how much Bernie would pay for that one :chuckle:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

I always fancied "PEN15"


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I like plates but agree that they are very personal and the best ones don't require naff spacing.

If you want to spend loads on a plate... I can sell you mine!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

CSB said:


> Eat clen and tren hard


I'll have to remember that one


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

opcorn:


twobadmice said:


> I like plates but agree that they are very personal and the best ones don't require naff spacing.
> 
> If you want to spend loads on a plate... I can sell you mine!


What's that then ?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

So you have always fancied Penis??


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

twobadmice said:


> So you have always fancied Penis??


Yes , I think it's great ! 

Do you not like it ?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

It's not my flavour ***55357;***56832;


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

twobadmice said:


> So you have always fancied Penis??





Sustanon250 said:


> Yes , I think it's great !
> 
> Do you not like it ?



Personally, I've always preferred F4NNY. But then again, I'm not an R35 owner.:chuckle:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

I must admit ; think I'll make a cheeky offer on "51OW" ; I just think it'll be funny on an 800bhp Datsun


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I think 6ONE is still available.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sustanon250 said:


> I always fancied "PEN15"


Hmmmmmmmm










Steve Parrish used to own that VRN.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

moleman said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's correct , ex bike and then truck racer .

There is a guy near me with the number plate "******" (not sure how its configured) ; now that takes some balls....


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL - I had a plate on my 200sx s15 that was G4 YSX, when you re-space it, it read G4Y SX, hahah loved it made me laugh all day long.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jayman said:


> LOL - I had a plate on my 200sx s15 that was G4 YSX, when you re-space it, it read G4Y SX, hahah loved it made me laugh all day long.


Lol !

My wife drives round in a 911 turbo convertible with the number plate "69ER" ; you can imagine the reaction she gets from the builder type in their vans !


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I have these on my cars, just because I like the shape of the letters, they are not supposed to mean anything:


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

W17GTR for sale here at £700. Most people I've spoken to read it as 'what GTR'


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I could have opted for a private plate on a company car a few years back. 

Using the model year, initials of the business and the division I worked in I could have legitimatly gone for:

BE11 END

It was on a Prius too. Would have been perfect :chuckle:


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd go with "51OW" if I was you, I would if I could afford it. It would definatly raise a few smiles!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

pretty sure S1OW is on a RR sport in my town. Used to be on a Gallardo.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wish I'd bought R35GTR when it was 6K!


----------



## GT-R boy (Nov 20, 2015)

I've got a few good plates. One of the best for a GTR being FA57 JAT! If you know, you know.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

And I'm just stuck with 3 GTR.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that, though it underestimates the number of GTRs you actually have.:chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I could have opted for a private plate on a company car a few years back.
> 
> Using the model year, initials of the business and the division I worked in I could have legitimatly gone for:
> 
> ...


My favourite plate is indeed BE11 END, as it's my favourite insult !

I saw T00 5LOW in a magazine years ago on a Countach as I recall.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, though it underestimates the number of GTRs you actually have.:chuckle:


Lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

A plate is a plate as far as I'm concerned and even if I was loaded wouldn't blow 80k on one but you get all sorts of people what ever makes them happy I guess.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Love my one.

UF0 9 GTR


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Can't go wrong with XX for initials, then year of car, then GTR in my opinion.
> 
> XX16 GTR


I like your way of thinking. Here's mine :bowdown1:


----------



## dav134 (Dec 22, 2014)

F45TAR looks good on a gtr too


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

DA75UN would be a good one


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

moleman said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Steve Parrish. Remember seeing this (think it was on a Merc, but can't be sure) back in '87 or '88 in the car park at Donington at some bike race (Steve Spray was racing on a Norton, and there was another Norton but can't remember the rider of the second one). We thought it was highly amusing having 'penis' as your number plate!


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not a massive fan of personal plates as I'm stuck with my partners one on my 35 ,was the only thing she made me do after Making her sell her sports car for a vw golf due to her doing long commutes to work 
It's 
E4 TMB


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

If you want one, then why not? Who can argue? It's personal choice.
Some look good to some people and others look bad to others. Who cares. Do what you f*****g want. It's a free country (or hopefully will be after 23rd of June 
 )
I'm OUT ...


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Idrees said:


> W17GTR for sale here at £700. Most people I've spoken to read it as 'what GTR'


Ah, so you bought the white one from Norwich! I had drove it and made an offer on it, the next day they said it was sold 

Lol, Its ok though, I like the one I got in the end.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

I love a good plate, but as has been said it has got to mean something.

Mine is MC** SAM for obvious reasons.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*penis*



Sustanon250 said:


> I always fancied "PEN15"


course you do


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

terry lloyd said:


> DA75UN would be a good one


Might be a long wait though.
Considering we haven't even started on a two letter, two number, two letter set up yet.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Might be a long wait though.
> Considering we haven't even started on a two letter, two number, two letter set up yet.


British service vehicles started that a long time ago so there's even less chance of getting it on a private car.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mosh said:


> Indeed. Steve Parrish. Remember seeing this (think it was on a Merc, but can't be sure) back in '87 or '88 in the car park at Donington at some bike race (Steve Spray was racing on a Norton, and there was another Norton but can't remember the rider of the second one). We thought it was highly amusing having 'penis' as your number plate!


I first saw it on a silver Mercedes which was mounted on a show plinth thing outside a Dealer in Lisburn, N.I. in late 80s or early 90s. Can't recall who later told me Steve Parrish owned it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I remember someone on here who has a plate that resembles roman numerals


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CSB said:


> I remember someone on here who has a plate that resembles roman numerals


This one?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1275341-post1.html


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1275341-post1.html


Na, I recall it being a white one


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I obviously need to spend a bit more time on here as I don't remember that one:chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

CSB said:


> Na, I recall it being a white one


When i had V111 VAV on my Vantage, someone on PistonHeads commented that was V8 in roman numerals. I'd not actually ever noticed that myself - some people look for things that just ain't there.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

TREG said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


The plate is ok I guess , but good god, what an absolutely STUNNING photograph !!!!

Did you take that ?


----------



## jerryr32 (Nov 16, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> DA75UN would be a good one


I have D5 TSN which is currently on retention till I buy another Datsun 
:chuckle:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Here's my Datsun Plate


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sustanon250 said:


> The plate is ok I guess , but good god, what an absolutely STUNNING photograph !!!!
> 
> Did you take that ?




The plate is ok!? Good lord man, that plate is awesome.
:banned:

No I photograph weddings for a living, but have friends that work in car photography so got them to do it.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> I first saw it on a silver Mercedes which was mounted on a show plinth thing outside a Dealer in Lisburn, N.I. in late 80s or early 90s. Can't recall who later told me Steve Parrish owned it.


I can remember seeing an item on the telly back in the depths of time (might have been Nationwide ?) when they were reporting on complaints from the Mary Whitehouse brigade about naughty car registrations. PEN 15 was on a white convertible E-Type Jag :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> I can remember seeing an item on the telly back in the depths of time (might have been Nationwide ?) when they were reporting on complaints from the Mary Whitehouse brigade about naughty car registrations. PEN 15 was on a white convertible E-Type Jag :bowdown1:




Good old Barry!!


"Barry" by steve parrish.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Robbie 733 said:


> I can remember seeing an item on the telly back in the depths of time (might have been Nationwide ?) when they were reporting on complaints from the Mary Whitehouse brigade about naughty car registrations. PEN 15 was on a white convertible E-Type Jag :bowdown1:


Regtransfers.co.uk ::: PEN 15 - The Big One

They say its owned by the marketing manager.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Jayman said:


> LOL - I had a plate on my 200sx s15 that was G4 YSX, when you re-space it, it read G4Y SX, hahah loved it made me laugh all day long.


lol nice


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

CSB said:


> lol nice


LMFAO yer buddy


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

GTR 1M... just sold in auction yday - £2.7k plus fees etc


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Robbie 733 said:


> I can remember seeing an item on the telly back in the depths of time (might have been Nationwide ?) when they were reporting on complaints from the Mary Whitehouse brigade about naughty car registrations. PEN 15 was on a white convertible E-Type Jag :bowdown1:



Interesting.
Wonder what Frank Bough had to say about that at the time!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Robbie 733 said:


> I can remember seeing an item on the telly back in the depths of time (might have been Nationwide ?) when they were reporting on complaints from the Mary Whitehouse brigade about naughty car registrations. PEN 15 was on a white convertible E-Type Jag :bowdown1:


Haha, a mate of mine just bought an SL63 bi-turbo, being the town's biggest poseur he parks it in prime spot outside the pub, was really funny when a group of lads were saying "I wonder what dickhead drives that" then he realised his number plate was PN15 ---


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Private plates are bent...... Has nothing to do with the fact that the one I want is expensive lol 

We should all be given a plate that follows us through our driving life and it can be what we want ***55357;***56833;


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> Private plates are bent...... Has nothing to do with the fact that the one I want is expensive lol
> 
> We should all be given a plate that follows us through our driving life and it can be what we want ***55357;***56833;


I think this is the problem , really good plates are never less than 5 figures 

And when you own a GT-R, 5 figures buys a lot of tuning parts


----------



## pete 35 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ive got DA10SUN, on my 35, often gets a laugh


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I find private plates a little pretentious if I'm honest.

I was tempted with one but **** GTR seemed tacky.


----------



## pete 35 (Feb 2, 2016)

Trev said:


> I find private plates a little pretentious if I'm honest.
> 
> I was tempted with one but **** GTR seemed tacky.


Agreed trev i wasnt struck on anything gtr or the like but each to their own, mine was just a bit of fun between me and my brother tbh


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

very much so


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got private plates on my cars. Like the name suggests it's fairly anonymous apart from to friends and family. The whole spelling out (badly) some notorious word or the model of the car is a bit ridiculous.

One of my mates owns EJ1 - EJ12 and Elton John has been trying to buy them for years with no luck.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I've a few 




they make your car go faster :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

DocT said:


> I've got private plates on my cars. Like the name suggests it's fairly anonymous apart from to friends and family. The whole spelling out (badly) some notorious word or the model of the car is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> One of my mates owns EJ1 - EJ12 and Elton John has been trying to buy them for years with no luck.


He could buy any and every plate he ever wanted, but I would guess mega wealthy famous people try to be as anonymous as possible when using a car. It's typically someone trying to be something they're not that will have a show off plate.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Doc -- I think you got it spot on

If it's for your business or means something to you / friends family it's different 

It's the ones which have italic fonts ...crazy spacing etc that give the rest a bad name


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

my 2, bit naff, but cheap at £399 each.... and keeps local guessing who owns them


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah I agree as I only have 6 of them !!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

1JBK said:


> View attachment 148058
> my 2, bit naff, but cheap at £399 each.... and keeps local guessing who owns them


Like that!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

1JBK said:


> View attachment 148058
> my 2, bit naff, but cheap at £399 each.... and keeps local guessing who owns them


Is that a skelly in the closet I spy? 

I got "GA51 LLA" for the grand some of £249. 

Godzilla pronounced with a Japanese lilt, reference to petrol, or Gay Silla.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sustanon250 said:


> Think private plates are a marmite thing but I've been looking at a few for the GT-R ; what's your opinion fellas ?
> 
> YEH 80Y - £17.5k
> TH15 GTR - £9.6k
> ...


Ive got T11ABO



put it up for what I paid £2K


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the white, black or yellow screw head caps used to join a letter make a plate look really tacky, again trying to be something they're not, just my opinion.

When it's mis-spaced or uses coloured screw caps I guess I think "oh look there's someone that can't afford the real number".


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> I think the white, black or yellow screw head caps used to join a letter make a plate look really tacky, again trying to be something they're not, just my opinion.
> 
> When it's mis-spaced or uses coloured screw caps I guess I think "oh look there's someone that can't afford the real number".


Or there was never the word they wanted issued as a plate or someone else has it.!!!!!!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I've a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i got WH05 EVO on a ducati evo bike


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8a377908a091dce2fabf9feed4efcb28&oe=577E7C53


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Had this one on retention for a couple of years as I've never gotten round to transferring it to my car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I put mine on last week


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> I put mine on last week


Have you been pulled yet ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

No I had em on my 911 and got told take the black cap off between the 11 and they are fine, i use a yellow/white cap on the road and put black ones on when abroad or off road, the copper said it comes back on ANPR correctly so he she had no problem.


----------



## safetycrew (May 11, 2013)

*Faster*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/imjvv9e5ojs8zog/IMG_1455.jpg?dl=0

Just adds a twist .......

I have P1DLY on retention - which its a great understatement ........and will go on next GTR ......

no messing with screws - simple and witty ?


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll still with this plate until I can afford something better :chuckle:


----------

